# GOVONOR WHITTMER JUST SHUT DOWN USING YOUR BOAT!



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-under-michigan-stay-place-order/2939322001/


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Did you read the first paragraph of the article in your link?

A spokesman for Gov. Gretchen Whitmer said* the governor's office intends to clarify Friday what watercraft activities are legal *after a state police spokesman told The Detroit News that boating was banned.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Davelobi said:


> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-under-michigan-stay-place-order/2939322001/


Are you incapable of reading ?

L & O


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Calm down for a second. This is one news article, quoting the interpretation of a single state police LT

The actual executive order reads "To engage in outdoor activity, including walking, hiking, running, cycling, *or any other recreational activity consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household."
*
Boating is certainly an outdoor recreational activity that can be consistent with remaining more than 6 feet away from other individuals. And the DNR hasn't been stopping people from boating, have they?


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Dish7, should I kill the thread? Title doesn't read well, didn't mean it to be misleading. I read on lake Michigan yesterday and ready to go back. Fishing is ok but not boating? If you want to float around in the middle of the lake n relax away from people just being along a fishing rod to be legal? How can she pick winners and losers? Walking in park ok, taking boat to lake not ok, fishing from shore ok.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Davelobi said:


> How can she pick winners and losers?


When conducting broad governance it is impossible to NOT pick winners and losers. 

It's also impossible to write a concise, clear order that can possibly cover the millions of variations of activities that humans do. So it's understandable when interpretations come up and things need to be clarified

I sure hope they don't prohibit boating. 

But we've already seen lots of people being idiots and forcing more broad-based bans because a few people couldn't follow simple rules (see: Tippy)


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Whoa, all please back off a moment. The opening paragraph was added as an update since when I posted the article. 

I agree, it's now a different story and being updated again and again. I blame the Detroit News for first publishing it as I read it then drastically changing the tone and meaning.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Davelobi said:


> I blame the Detroit News for first publishing it as I read it then drastically changing the tone and meaning.


Dollars to donuts they realized they screwed up after a buncha people called the DNR for clarification and then that made its way up the chain to the gov's office


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Davelobi said:


> Dish7, should I kill the thread? Title doesn't read well, didn't mean it to be misleading. I read on lake Michigan yesterday and ready to go back. Fishing is ok but not boating? If you want to float around in the middle of the lake n relax away from people just being along a fishing rod to be legal? How can she pick winners and losers? Walking in park ok, taking boat to lake not ok, fishing from shore ok.


No worries...just the thread title.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

I know how to copy and paste.. 

A spokesman for Gov. Gretchen Whitmer said the governor's office intends to clarify Friday what watercraft activities are legal after a state police spokesman told The Detroit News that boating was banned.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

TheCrawdad said:


> I know how to copy and paste..
> 
> A spokesman for Gov. Gretchen Whitmer said the governor's office intends to clarify Friday what watercraft activities are legal after a state police spokesman told The Detroit News that boating was banned.


I wish I copy pasted the entire article that I first read. It's entirely different. The first release was that boating was banned. All the below and more has been added..

The governor's office is working to update the "Frequently Asked Questions" associated with Whitmer's executive order to address confusion over boating, said Zach Pohl, the governor's communications director. 

Michigan State Police Lt. Mike Shaw told The News earlier Friday that the governor's March 24 order on sheltering-in-place prohibited boating in Michigan.

"The executive order is that you stay home," Shaw said of the governor's "Stay Home. Stay Safe. Save Lives" edict.
A coronavirus update on the Michigan Department of Natural Resources website says state boat launches remain open during the stay-at-home order.

Phone calls to the DNR were not immediately returned Friday.

Meanwhile, U.S. Customs and Border Protection on Friday announced it would close small boat reporting locations across the state to comply with President Donald Trump's orders limiting travel across borders to mitigate the spread of COVID-19. 

Those locations include:


Mount Clemens - Metro Beach Public Marina
Detroit - Erma Henderson Park
Trenton - Elizabeth Park
Lexington – Lexington Harbor
Port Huron – River St. Marina
Algonac – Algonac Harbor Club
Sault Ste. Marie – Kemp Marina
Drummond Island – Yacht Haven Marina
Rogers City – Municipal Marina
Mackinac Island
The federal agency also reminded boaters that "routine small vessel travel for pleasure is non-essential."


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Another article
Not banned but discouraged

https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavir...ned-but-discouraged-during-stay-at-home-order


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Davelobi said:


> Another article
> Not banned but discouraged
> 
> https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavir...ned-but-discouraged-during-stay-at-home-order


That clears things up.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Just my humble opinion.........other's milage may vary.

1.) STAY HOME!!! but it's o.k. to bike, hike, walk the dog, etc. Personally, I think if I am in my 13 ft rowboat or canoe with a fishing pole, in the middle of a lake, I am more likely to maintain 'social distancing" than I am with any of the other listed outdoor activities.

2.) "if your boat breaks down, someone will have to come and get you"......well, if my car breaks down, someone will have to come and get me.......or do you expect me to walk 20 something miles back home?

3.) There was talk on the turkey forum about shutting down the turkey season.......I personally think that this is ridiculous.......I can't think of a more solitary hunting sport than turkey hunting (unless you hunt with a buddy......maybe this year you just go it alone). I guess I'm just "hiking" in camo with a shotgun..............

4.) I'm seeing a lot of stress with "just stay at home"; people need to get out.....they need to "do" something. If you can do it AND maintain social distancing, I don't see a problem. Some common sense when it comes to using boat ramps, etc. The state cop says "fishing from shore is O.K., but not from a boat".......well,it's NOT O.K. at the Tippy dam.....the DNR shut that down because people were to stupid to keep away from each other........

5.) I understand what the MSP Lt is saying, and I get that he is trying to help stop the spread of COVID 19; I just feel that he is improperly enforcing the intent of the law.

6.) To me, the answer is somewhat simple: Check everyone's ID if they are out on a boat and if they aren't all from the same household, start issuing those $1K tickets that I've been hearing about......and issue a ticket to EVERYONE on the boat!

...........as I said, Just MHO.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> .....
> ...
> 3.) There was talk on the turkey forum about shutting down the turkey season.......I personally think that this is ridiculous...
> ........


Are you referring to my April Fool's joke ? My attempt at humor was the only mention of closure that I remember.
It was clearly labeled as an April Fool's joke too so that no misinformation would circle the internet.

L & O


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you incapable of reading ?
> 
> L & O


I sure didn't expect such a response here on MS, other places on the web, sure. We're better than that here. When you saw the article, it was far different than originally posted. It was simply that boating would be banned. It has changed several more times since then. 



Mr. 16 gauge said:


> start issuing those $1K tickets that I've been hearing about.....


Would the revenue generated go towards fish socking? Sorry, couldn't help it. My family will be having a nice fresh coho dinner tonight that I didn't have to go mingle with others at the grocery store to get. 
I'd like to see, I mean if we have to, limiting the number of people on a boat maybe but not confined to a single household. I'll be wanting to fish with a couple of close friends and my brother. Maybe only one other in the boat at a time, whatever. I sure hope we're can fish. On a side note, what's the chance of getting my money back from the fishing license I just bought if I can't fish?


----------



## hooftracker (Dec 3, 2019)

but lets all go to meijer,home depot ,etc,stand in line,are f**.. kidding.never imagined this many dumb people in this world,wow...


----------



## FishHog (Sep 2, 2005)

Davelobi said:


> I'd like to see, I mean if we have to, limiting the number of people on a boat maybe but not confined to a single household. I'll be wanting to fish with a couple of close friends and my brother. Maybe only one other in the boat at a time, whatever. I sure hope we're can fish. On a side note, what's the chance of getting my money back from the fishing license I just bought if I can't fish?


Do you trust those others are maintaining the same social distancing that you and your family are? I'd love to go fishing with my friends as well, but figure as soon as I do I'm not just fishing with them, but with everyone they have been in contact with for the past 2 weeks and then bringing them all home to my house after. My best friend asked when I'm taking him, and I pretty much told him when he tells me his teenage kids haven't been out with all their friends every night since school ended. 

Just something to think about, not judging, but I think confining contact to your own household is prudent. I don't think stopping people from fishing is, in fact I think its a very poor choice for a lot of peoples mental health.

And good luck getting your fishing licence money back. Don't see that happening.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

It just got better..

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-under-michigan-stay-place-order/2939322001/


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

This is going to end up a self fulfilled prophecy.


----------

